# Swithching Digitrax DT402 throttle



## nemo (Aug 20, 2011)

Being new to DCC How do I switch right and left throttles on a DT402? I want the right throttle to operate DCC and left throttle to operate analog


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

simple answer you cant the digitrax system is DCC only.

Complex answer. Set the DCC loco address to the DCC loco's address on the right and set 00 to the left. 

WARNING!!
DC locos should not be used for long periods of time on a DCC layout. Best advise is to spend a few $$ and install a decoder in the analog loco.

Massey


----------

